# Clean n Roll paint roller cleaner?



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone used this?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074D5R596/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_PJkNEbRB2CY28


Based on this guys video it looks to be pretty nifty...


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Spinner works just as good


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't clean naps anymore. But I've done plenty in my day. I've never used this thing, but I'd say that if it works as billed it's a step above all else, including a spinner.


Cost you $50 to find out it seems!


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks pretty interesting. I'd be more interested in one for brushes though

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks cool, but I think it just over complicates things. With the 3 bucket system and paint spinner, you can clean a sleeve in about 45 secs. However I still mostly toss my sleeves as to not wanting to waste so much water..


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

About three years ago, a friend and I built a nine inch roller cleaner out of a five gallon bucket and some pvc pipe and fittings.


We made a notch and a hole in the lid so the roller sleeve did not need to be removed from its cage. We also drilled some holes near the bottom of the bucket for the water to drain.


The piping that had fittings attached had holes drilled at equal distances below the lid, this is where the cleaning of the roller sleeve occurred.


I tried uploading more images showing everything in better detail, but for some reason I failed.


Long story short: It worked great for cleaning 3/8" and 1/2" sleeves. Less than a minute in most instances. Anything thicker took longer. At any rate, its effectiveness was, more than anything, a function of how much water pressure was being supplied at the hose bib being used. It worked great at my house and at some of the houses where I used it, but it did not work so great at other houses.


I no longer use it, as I can clean the thinner nap rollers quickly enough with a 5 in 1 and and a hose with a nozzle. I throw away some roller sleeves, clean others, it just depends upon my mood more than anything. I do tend to clean the 14 and 18" inch sleeves because I just think it wasteful to throw them away after one use.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Best way to clean roller sleave?*



PPD said:


> Anyone used this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074D5R596/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_PJkNEbRB2CY28
> 
> ...


PPD, this got me thinking about finding a better way to clean roller covers. What I normally do on a job is to store covers in zip-lock bags until the next day. If I am painting for the GC I do a lot of work for I just give him the roller covers (9" plus whatever minirollers I have used) for touch-ups after I am finished.

If I do a job where I scrape the paint out of the covers when done, I will also put them in a zip-lock with a little water. A day or 30 later I might take them out and put them on a roller handle with a 4' pole. I go out on my front lawn and hold the pole vertically while I use the garden hose to saturate the covers with water, then turn the hose gun on "jet" spray and spin the cover, letting the paint fly all over the lawn (and sometimes a lot on me - depending on which way the wind is blowing!).

After watching your video I went to Youtube and checked out what videos they had on this topic. I like the ideas put forth in this video below because it allows the cover to be gently soaked by water, then the drill spins the cover while the garden hose is off, saving water. 






Another advantage I see with this "Roller Ready" tool (I can probably make my own) is that it does not use a jet stream of water to spin the cover. The cover I use the most is the Wooster 9" x 5/16" Micro Plush. I am finding that the "jet" stream setting on the hose gun seems to damage the fibers on the cover. I imagine that using a drill to spin the cover would be far less destructive to the roller than a high pressure spray. Also, one can soak the roller, turn the water off, then stick the cover vertically down into a 5 gal bucket and spin it out.

So I just came in from searching through my van and garage looking for the 14" roller cover that we used on a ceiling over a month ago that I stored in a 2 gal ziplock bag .... to see if I could go about rigging something up similar to what is in the video I posted above and came up empty handed. I did this job with another guy, first time we worked together. I was finishing up the painting and he packed all my stuff up, so I don't know where everything is at this point in the lockdown. I imagine that I will eventually find the 14" cover and that it will be as hard a a rock when I do. 

One thing I would think is true: the sooner you squeeze the paint out of the cover and then clean it, the more intact it will be for the next job. And if it is not perfect for the paint finish you are looking for, you can always use it for rolling 3 or 4 coats of Gardz before you start to paint! :thumbup:

futtyos

P.S. From watching both the Clean N Roll Amazon video and your British video review, I don't think I would buy this product. I think that a combo of a protective shroud combined with using a drill would allow covers to be thoroughly cleaned all year round in a laundry sink. If the shroud is well enough designed I suppose it could be used in a kitchen sink. Has anyone here ever seen a kitchen sink?


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i just take them with me in the shower


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vylum said:


> i just take them with me in the shower



Indeed. They make loofahs.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Doesnt anyone just fill up some fivers with water and dunk the sleeve in on your spinner and start spining!? We do this on new construction jobs. 3 Buckets.
1 for initial dunk. Spin in the empty bucket. Then dunk in second bucket of cleaner water. Final Spin. Done. Honestly takes no more than a minute and can reuse the water in buckets for most of the day. 
However, I'm usually working residential gigs with limited space, so prefer to just toss at the end of job.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Every few years someone comes out with the "latest & greatest" roller cover cleaner. There was one about 15 years ago that I actually liked and bought 3 or 4 for the crews. Worked great, no water all over, easy on the nap.


----------

